# Erectile Dysfunction



## guitarpete247 (10 May 2010)

My other half saw something on TV at the weekend about cycling and _gentlemen's problems._ So I decided to do some research into it on the net.
A little reading can be a dangerous thing. After reading this I was quite worried and was about to go and check my bike, saddle, set up and under carriage for any wear and tear. Luckily I decided to carry on my researchs and found this. Especially the fifth paragraph. The eighth para has decided me on not changing my bars (though at my age aero's would be a pointless move).
As with "Three Men in a Boat", J looks at a medical dictionary and discovers he has every ailment known to man except hypochondria and decides that to sort them out they should embark on their trip. Maybe I should give up this searching and just *RIDE!!*


----------



## Hacienda71 (10 May 2010)

I haven't noticed any problems, but if you are concerned get an anti compression saddle, a lot of them are nowadays, I think the issue is in extreme cases, I am sure the health benefits of cycling outweigh the slight risk of e.d. You could try running instead but your joints might fall to pieces due to impact damage though


----------



## TheDoctor (11 May 2010)

I'd have thought the first sign of potential setup problems would be any tingling (no, not _that_ sort!) or numb feelings down there, pins and needles, that sort of thing.
I've occasionally noticed a slight soreness afterwards, but I think that was riding in jeans with the saddle a bit high...


----------



## slowmotion (11 May 2010)

No idea about this at all. I did, however, notice that my LBS had a saddle on display with packaging proclaiming that it was "The Love Seat"  

No really, for once I am telling the truth. I have not Googled this piece of kit yet, but it really does exist.


----------



## MacB (11 May 2010)

I'm not sure if it doesn't happen much or if people just don't admit to it on a public forum. The only one I know who's had this problem, to the point at which he gave up cycling, is Wigsie. Even he dressed it up with some nonsense about how it was a bad back etc. 

Sadly this solved one problem and created a new one. He'd started to become 'buff' via the cycling and so was in demand in the bedroom. Then couldn't perform so the cycling had to go, but then he went 'lardy' again so the demand in the bedroom tailed off. Some people are just destined to be one of lifes unfortunates


----------



## ufkacbln (11 May 2010)

guitarpete247 said:


> I was quite worried and was about to go and check my bike, saddle, set up and under carriage for any wear and tear.



Get someone else to check it for you?

Much better way to check for dysfunction!


----------



## yello (11 May 2010)

I had a few weeks of 'problems' after LEL last year (1400km in 5 days). I went to the doc and he quite unequivocally said that cycling, or more particularly the saddle, was NOT to blame. That it was just coincidental! 

Thinking about it, given my history of cycling without problems, I'd agree. Since then, I've read up a bit and consensus seems to be that the doc was right. A poorly set up saddle can lead to discomfort etc but not, it would seem, ED.


----------



## Globalti (11 May 2010)

My walking buddy got it recently when he started seeing a new lady. It was nerves and it soon improved after I told him to try to relax. He hardly ever cycles.


----------



## Moodyman (11 May 2010)

Unless your saddle is not set up right or you're a Tour de France type rider, who spends hours in the saddle everyday training & racing, I don't think cycling will cause this problem.


----------



## Norm (11 May 2010)

I think someone is confusing cycling with owning a BMW, although science has not yet determined whether it is cause or effect.


----------



## MacB (11 May 2010)

Norm said:


> I think someone is confusing cycling with owning a BMW, although science has not yet determined whether it is cause or effect.



I wish you hadn't said that Norm, I think Wigsie had a BMW as well


----------



## montage (11 May 2010)

Wigsie has ED?

Oh I feel so soooooooooooooo much safer now.
Time to stop sleeping with the windows locked and the glass bottle by the side of the bed now. Best piece of news I have heard all month


----------



## chap (11 May 2010)

*The best of both worlds: Cycling and the Crown jewels*




​
If you're worried about your danglies, get yourself one of these. Just don't brake too hard


----------



## Globalti (12 May 2010)

Gawd! I always say Brooks saddles look like they're made by a medieval chastity belt maker and that one really looks like a weird instrument of sexual torture!


----------



## yello (12 May 2010)

Globalti said:


> Gawd! I always say Brooks saddles look like they're made by a medieval chastity belt maker and that one really looks like a weird instrument of sexual torture!



...but oh so comfortable


----------



## Watt-O (12 May 2010)

I cycle 20 miles a day on a ProLogo doo dah saddle and you're be pleased to hear my fifty year old fella is ready for action morning, noon and night!


----------



## Aperitif (12 May 2010)

Always sit on the wrong saddle - it helps with the c*ck up theory of things..


----------



## yello (12 May 2010)

Watt-O said:


> you're be pleased to hear my fifty year old fella is ready for action morning, noon and night!



Thank you for sharing that with us.


----------



## Watt-O (12 May 2010)

yello said:


> Thank you for sharing that with us.


My pleasure entirely!


----------



## ufkacbln (12 May 2010)

Watt-O said:


> My pleasure entirely!



I think you are also supposed to give some though to the pleasure of the other participant?


----------



## yello (12 May 2010)

Maybe the pleasure is entirely his. No crime in that... I hope.


----------



## ufkacbln (12 May 2010)

There is no criticism of performance either!


----------



## Wigsie (13 May 2010)

MacB said:


> I'm not sure if it doesn't happen much or if people just don't admit to it on a public forum. The only one I know who's had this problem, to the point at which he gave up cycling, is Wigsie. Even he dressed it up with some nonsense about how it was a bad back etc.
> 
> Sadly this solved one problem and created a new one. He'd started to become 'buff' via the cycling and so was in demand in the bedroom. Then couldn't perform so the cycling had to go, but then he went 'lardy' again so the demand in the bedroom tailed off. Some people are just destined to be one of lifes unfortunates



 Weasel MacB, one of these days on a quiet country lane on a FNRttC I shall show you how good my *ahem* back is! 

Having said that and with the mrs about to drop a sprog I may need to start riding again to stop the old swimmers from working! 

AND I miss my BMW!


----------



## montage (14 May 2010)

BMW = Brilliantly Mobile Willy?


----------



## The Jogger (15 May 2010)

This sounds a bit of a hard one to resolve, bit of a toss up if ED is caused by cycling or not.


----------



## speccy1 (15 May 2010)

The Jogger said:


> This sounds a bit of a *hard one* to resolve, bit of a *toss up* if ED is caused by cycling or not.



A couple of nice plays on words there


----------

